
SF Bay Area Twitter Sentiment During a Pandemic - spectral_decomp
https://cameronmalloy.github.io/ba-sentiment.html
======
spectral_decomp
City planners often find it difficult to judge how cities feel. Are they happy
or sad? What are they happy or sad about as well. It can only really be done
through polls. This is an attempt to get around the difficulty of polling.

Not perfect, doesn't solve any major problems. There can be many major
improvements, such as data cleaning (no astroturf detection for instance).
But, I think this is a pretty cool tool that, in the right hands and with the
right improvements, can really help city planners.

